# Bulls VS Magic opening night



## highlite2nice2nice (Jan 17, 2006)

i cant wait I am going to be there nov 1. What do you guys think about this game who do you guys think will win. Big Ben vs Big D it going to be a good night. the game is sold out and magic fans are excited as well as bulls fans.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Magic win this one. Chicago has a back to back road trip to open the season-ouch. They'll be tired out by the Heat so the Magic should be able to take advantage.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

I agree. The Magic should win. It won't be easy though. The starters have hardly been able to play together in the preseason. The 5 days off won't help either. It might be a pretty ugly game. I got my tickets though. I'm excited to see Dwight dominate. I think he and Arroyo are the only ones really ready for the new season.


----------



## highlite2nice2nice (Jan 17, 2006)

I think he and Arroyo are the only ones really ready for the new season.

Battie has looked good in preseason too


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I got tickets to the game.


I can't ****ing wait.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Magic win this one. Chicago has a back to back road trip to open the season-ouch. They'll be tired out by the Heat so the Magic should be able to take advantage.


Chicago is pretty deep....that being said though, I would like to see Orlando get an early "W" against a solid team.

Will Darko be ready to go? I think he can give P.J. Brown a hard time.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Chicago has to be the favorites, even with a back-to-back. We're at 38.5 for the season, I seriously doubt we're favorites for this.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Magic wins a 10+ game

20+ and 10+ performance by Dwight,15+ and 15+ from Hedo and Darko


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

We'll be able to hold our own against Chicago. It'll be a hard fought win for whoever ends up taking this one.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

i think chicago will win this one


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> i think chicago will win this one


I think the Magic will win this one.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

A focused Chicago team will best Miami in the Opener because the Heat will be giddy on Ring night. The Bulls will come in with an inflated egos and will play a sloppy second game, giving the Magic a chance.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I can't see the Bulls being ready to take on the Magic after a game against the Heat.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

magic.. book it

double D's will be too much to handle


----------



## donkihot (Apr 28, 2006)

i just can get ride of a feeling that Darko will play less than 10 minutes.i ****in hate coach hill... :curse:


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Man I know it probably won't happen, but I hope Tyrus gets minutes so Dwight can welcome him to the NBA Officially.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

donkihot said:


> i just can get ride of a feeling that Darko will play less than 10 minutes.i ****in hate coach hill... :curse:


B.Hill is doing the right thing here. Darko is very inconsistent, and he's played poorly in the preseason. It would be silly to give him a ton of minutes just because he has a lot of potential. Darko still has a lot to prove.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Feed_Dwight said:


> B.Hill is doing the right thing here. Darko is very inconsistent, and he's played poorly in the preseason. It would be silly to give him a ton of minutes just because he has a lot of potential. Darko still has a lot to prove.


I agree.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Duck34234 said:


> A focused Chicago team will best Miami in the Opener because the Heat will be giddy on Ring night. The Bulls will come in with an inflated egos and will play a sloppy second game, giving the Magic a chance.


So far so good  Here's hoping your wrong about the second part..


----------

